

How to Keep Photos of Your Naked Body Off the Internet - lucberlin
http://gizmodo.com/how-to-keep-photos-of-your-naked-body-off-the-internet-1629587058

======
golgappi
When you open most accounts these days they ask for your cellphone number. Why
then is two-factor authentication not enabled by default?

IMO people are lazy. If two factor auth is enabled by default, even if it irks
them most non IT people would not take the pain to disable it. Same lies true
the other way round.

